# head and neck clipping ...for show , need help



## Norah (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi ,

I have a show in September, its the last show of the season , and we live in the mountains where we could get snow as early as September . I really want to show well for this show , but i hate to put my horses at risk health wise for a show... i am afraid that by October it will be too cold and damp for the horses newly clipped hair ....by november we will be knee deep or worse in show ...for this reason I hate to do a full body clip. Does anyone have a photo or can you tell me what is acceptable for a non rated - non approved show as far as presenting a professional turnout without the full body clip. I am wondering if i should just clip the head and neck to the base of the neck where the neck meets the chest ? what about the legs ? yes , no ...what do you guys do when you live in such a cold climate towards the end of the season ? i hate having to blanket in the winter because the sun gets hot here even if there is snow on the ground , if the sun is covered by a cloud it can drop 10 degreese in a nano second, so blanketing in winter is tricky , and you need to be able to remove blankets and put them back on many times during the day ....so I d rather not have to do this ; )

thanks in advance for your help.this was last winter


----------



## muffntuf (Jul 28, 2012)

If its not sanctioned - I would just make sure they are clean, no long whiskers or facial hairs, no long belly hairs, etc.


----------



## Norah (Jul 30, 2012)

ok thank you... : )

I thinnk a slinkey will also help smooth them out ...hopefully


----------



## Lori W (Aug 1, 2012)

Personally, I would not even do a head / neck clip that late in the season, since you have the possibility of snow and cold temps right around the corner - just for the sake of an open show. I like the idea of just trimming long hairs on the face, head, belly and don't forget the feathers on the feet! If your horse is clean and turned out well, you should be fine. I wouldn't want to compromise the winter coat of my horse just for a late season show.

Best of luck to you! And I hope you don't get as much snow this year as in that picture!


----------



## Norah (Aug 24, 2012)

thanks ! I just clipped a little under the belly , and throat latch , under jaw , and feathers , I did this last week so there is some time for everything to blend in nicely . I talked to a woman here in our area thats shows Arabians... she suggested only washing the mane and tail with shampoo and conditioner , and rincing the body with warm water not to disturb the oils. The oils are important for protection against rain and show ... this should be interesting ....rincing instead of lathering up my buddys, they will be pleased with this ; )

she says they will keep their shine


----------

